# I Schooled Billy Bob on the fine art of Grouper Slaying!



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Ole Billy Bob, James, lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (A.KA. Sarah) and I hit some live bottom and private spots a little to the West and once again scored big.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I got two 10-12 lb grouper. BMoore 2 , Billy Bob?..0. However Bill was not going to be totally outdone. He comes up from one dive with 8 triggers and 8 shovel nose lobster! We also scored a 16 lb snapper. And Little Missy, Lik(e)it , gets herself a nice Black,Grey or Cubera Snapper. (Call it whichever you choose.)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sorry about the gear Fud Sarah. That can occur when you are renting and/or borrowing gear. I suggest you figure out what you want and start looking at purchasing your own. You will be a much more confident and better diver if you are intimately familiar with your own gear. (no pun intended)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Got a nice picture of Sarah checking on the anchor line for us on an old barge. *Good job girl!*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jimmy Boy (James) made a nice live bottom dive with me and salvaged a penn fishing rod which we left at the door of Carlos? shop for a souvenir.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Was a little bouncy (3-5) and a couple of the crew managed to chum a bit?..(no names mentioned??.JAMES AND SARAH!) :sick<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks Carlos (Bay Breeze) for the deal on the camo wetsuit. It helped me sneak right up to the grouper and snapper yesterday. Not to mention it was warm and looks cool!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I?ll let the others post pics and their own tales of misadventure!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go guys. Yall have been slaying them lately. My bum leg is getting better so I cant wait to get out there again


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great report and you guys are slayin some fish. Glad to hear Lik(e) found someexperianced divers to show her that we can actually do what wesay. Bmoore still havent shot my gun yet, I cant wait.I would like to get in on some of that Lobster action myself. Sounds like those little boogers could be a challange.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Brandy is just layin' up 'till tournament time...or maybe that shitass Riffe finally got the best of him! oke Great job, Brian! Glad you guys got out and took advantage of the smooth seas! :banghead


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicely done guys and gal!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good work, I need to get out there soon i'm fiending! Too much work and not enough play!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I never said I shot the snapper! 

"<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">*We* also scored a 16 lb snapper"

(Which, I admit, I didn't.) 

And I did manage to loose a shaft into one of the gouper slayed. Shot him, strung him and believing he was done set the stringer down while I reloaded. Never will do this again. Away he went into the wreck. FUD! I swim around and find a hole and see his belly and my stringer. I shoot and the shaft gets stuck! I pull and pull and then just leave the whole rig and surface. I ask Bill to go check it out and try to retrieve it or I will wait a few minutes and head back down myself. He suits up and couldnt get it out either so cuts the line and LETS GO OF THE GUN! I see my Riffe hit the surface and wait thinking he is just under it holding the line. But it is moving away. James notices bubbles and they are not under it so in I go to retreive it! 

All in all it was a good try and I dive back down, with another gun and get the fish, two more cubera but the shaft stayed in the wreck.

As I read somewhere in the past, "sea giveth a the sea taketh"

Great time anyways as usual even with the 3-5.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report guys and gals. I have to find a bug honey hole. I have yet to even see any bugs anywhere. But I don't go down looking for them either.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE width=540><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><P align=left>Also Bill, I got to thinking again about the discussion we had about "Gray" or "Black" snapper and whether or not what we've been shooting are juvenile Cubera, and after researching it on the myfwc.com website I think I still have yet to shoot a real Cubera, its beenall Gray snapper for me. I just posted this so you would believe they do indeed exist 


<H1 align=center>Gray Snapper <NOBR>(mangrove snapper)</NOBR></H1>










*Family Lutjanidae, SNAPPERS
Lutjanus griseus 
*_Illustrations and Copyright by Diane Rome Peebles
Il__lustrations are for viewing purposes only. _</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR noShade SIZE=1>*Description:* color dark brown or gray with reddish or orange spots in rows along the sides; dark horizontal band from snout through eye (young only); two conspicuous canine teeth at front of upper jaw; dorsal fins have dark or reddish borders; no dark spot on side underneath dorsal fin. 

*Similar Fish:* cubera snapper, _L. cyanopterus_.

*Where found:* juveniles INSHORE in tidal creeks, mangroves, and grass beds; adults generally NEARSHORE or OFFSHORE on coral or rocky reefs.

*Size:* offshore catches common 8 to 10 pounds.

**Florida Record:* 16 lbs., 8 ozs.

*Remarks:* spawns June through August; feeds on crustaceans and small fish.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE width=540><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><H1 align=center>Cubera Snapper</H1>










*Family Lutjanidae, SNAPPERS
Lutjanus cyanopterus
*_Illustrations and Copyright by Diane Rome Peebles
Il__lustrations are for viewing purposes only. _</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR noShade SIZE=1>*Description:* color dark brown or gray, may have a reddish tinge; broad-based triangular tooth patch on roof of mouth without a posterior extension; despite its specific name, which translates to "blue-fin," the fins have only a slight tinge of blue; canine teeth in both jaws very strong; one pair of canines enlarged and visible even when mouth is closed. 

*Similar Fish:* gray snapper.

*Where found:* juveniles INSHORE in grass beds; adults OFFSHORE or NEARSHORE over wrecks, reefs, and ledges.

*Size:* common to 40 pounds.

**Florida Record:* 116 lbs.

*Remarks:* the largest of the snappers, ranging to 125 pounds; not common anywhere in its range; feeds on fishes and larger crustaceans; in the Keys, spawns during later summer.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Way to represent guys!!!! Looks like a great intro dive for the "little missy". :clap


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Both Black/Grey/Mangrove and Cubera seem to be getting more common

Bill Howe with 68# cubera taken a few years ago on a small "private" site in 50' of water near the 3 barges


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go guys!:clap I was wondering where in the hell that thing came from, presently am trying to find a place to hang it along with the other two. Wish I could of gone with you guys but being a broke college kid scratch is hard to come by these days, you'd think Id be loaded with as much time I spend up here (but most of its bullshitin with billybob anyways:letsdrink)



Great Job!


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi">Hey Yall!

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi">Thanks for taking me and letting me shoot my new gun. I had a good time with the exception of getting a bit sick.
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi">
Yes I did have a little gear trouble. You are right. I need my own stuff. I don't know if I want the full "tech" type bc's and regulators you guys have. Just something that fits well and will work out good for this type of diving.

Really enjoyed it. You guys are great! 

Can't wait to go again and maybe get as many fish you and Bill did!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll respect her wishes and not post it...but it is tempting...


----------



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't say a thing... I got the sickest. wig.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great job. nice mess of shovelnose as well. cant wait to find some this year


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a fun and productive trip out there. Glad you got into some fish and lobsters. See you all on the water.


----------

